# PRO - Prophecy International Holdings



## mitris87 (23 November 2006)

anyone on this one? i've been holding since 19cents and it looks like it's going to take off


----------



## Kauri (23 November 2006)

*Re: PRO - PROPHECY INTERNATIONAL HOLDINGS LIMITED*



			
				mitris87 said:
			
		

> anyone on this one? i've been holding since 19cents and it looks like it's going to take off




With an average vol of 20000, best of luck ...


----------



## nizar (23 November 2006)

*Re: PRO - PROPHECY INTERNATIONAL HOLDINGS LIMITED*

OMG look at the spread!


----------



## Kauri (23 November 2006)

*Re: PRO - PROPHECY INTERNATIONAL HOLDINGS LIMITED*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> OMG look at the spread!




   I suppose if you had held since 19c you would try anything to lure even one buyer in so you could dump them...


----------



## mccollr (15 September 2009)

Any thoughts on this stock now. It is a while since anyone posted and it seams that the price has been reasonably steady around the late 50,s

Rod


----------



## moo73steve (17 November 2009)

Waiting to see the results of the acquisition announced on Friday.  Their last acquisition was to buy the company which owned Basis2, which is now their main profit maker.


----------



## mccollr (17 November 2009)

Thanks for that bit of news. I will have to keep an eye out for the news.
Trading at 65 today is very pleasing.

rod


----------



## So_Cynical (1 June 2019)

10 years since the last post in this thread, some stocks just get totally over looked, i like software stocks and have watched this for 7 or 8 years, looks cheap now, its a mature business  moving to the SAAS model like so many others, a big plus is that 75% of PRO's revenue is not AUD.


----------



## Smurf1976 (15 June 2019)

So_Cynical said:


> 10 years since the last post in this thread, some stocks just get totally over looked



A thank you for drawing it to attention - there's a lot of value in this forum yes. 

Looks interesting and oversold so I'll investigate further.


----------



## peter2 (19 June 2019)

The price has fallen 90% in the past three years. If we were to believe the roadshow presentation, then why aren't other long term investors buying? Daily traded volume is much too low for me to consider it.


----------



## Smurf1976 (10 July 2019)

peter2 said:


> The price has fallen 90% in the past three years. If we were to believe the roadshow presentation, then why aren't other long term investors buying? Daily traded volume is much too low for me to consider it.




Just drawing to the attention of those with an interest in this stock that the price is up more than 50% over the past two weeks and reached a new high today of 45 cents.

That's an observation only and not a recommendation.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (20 November 2020)

AGM today. Investor Presentation out. Hasn't really gone anywhere in the last 12 months. USA looks to be the focus (where growth may come from?)

_Total revenue up 13.5% YoY_
_eMite revenue flat YoY amid transition to subscription-based model, promoting ARR growth
Snare revenue up 16%
Legacy revenue flat_
_Strong start to FY21: revenue +14.8% in Q1 FY21 vs Q1 FY20_

*eMite* combines advanced analytics, data correlation, KPI management and threshhold alerting into a single, out-of-the-box browser-based solution
*Snare* is a cybersecurity software product, through which we provide threat detection, security information and event management (SIEM) and centralised log management


----------



## Dona Ferentes (12 October 2021)

_PRO was under 60c last week but has two legs up, to 75c on Thursday and 23% to 90c today_

First up, on Thursday; _Prophecy signs US health insurer Humana, the largest SaaS customer in company history_ .



> Prophecy agrees to provide eMite to Humana Inc. (NYSE: HUM) for an initial term of 3 years, with a minimum commitment of AUD$1.784M million in annualised recurring revenue (ARR) and total contract value of AUD$5.518 million over the initial term. eMite ARR now exceeds $10 million.
> • With over 48,000 employees, a market capitalisation of over US$50 billion and a contact centre environment manned by 25,000 agents, Humana is one of the biggest health insurance providers in the US market.




_And today, closing on highs_
*Prophecy has achieved strong sales growth YTD in FY22: *

$3.2 million in new eMite sales, a _year on year _(YoY) increase of more than 800% 
$2.2 million in new Snare sales, a YoY increase of 46% 
eMite and Snare sales in FY22 to date have added $2.9 million to Prophecy's annualised recurring revenue (ARR), which grew 39% in FY21 to $10.7 million at the end of last financial year and now totals $13.6 million. 
Prophecy's invoicing grows by approximately 56% _year on year_ to $5.25 million in Q1 FY22 
eMite and Snare's strong performance expected to continue in FY22


----------



## Dona Ferentes (30 November 2021)

from nowhere to somewhere.  Most cybersecurity stocks are underwater 40% to 50% this year but PRO has doubled and a bit more. from 57c in Oct, now $1.61.

Capital raise in October $7.7m to accelerate growth... . participants would be happy;  at $0.81 per share to new and existing sophisticated, professional and institutional investors , mug retail missed out

*eMite *(Advanced Data Analytics, Visualisations, Correlation, KPI Management and Threshold Alerting) and *Snare *( Cyber Threat Detection, Security Information and Event Management (SIEM) and Log Management) seem to be kicking goals.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 July 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> from nowhere to somewhere.  Most cybersecurity stocks are underwater 40% to 50% this year but PRO has doubled and a bit more. from 57c in Oct, now $1.61.



Unerring ability to call the top (don't hold, so merely an academic exercise), becaus since Dec last year, the direction has mainly been down, bottoming out at 878c in mid June.

There has been a sales update today, and the SP is pushing higher, up 13% to 95c

*Growth Highlights *
_• 41% increase on total new sales of $12.3M (Snare & eMite combined), up from $8.7M in FY21_
_• 71% increase on Total Group ARR to $18.4M, up from $10.7M in FY21
• Full year invoicing increased to $20.9M – up 54% on YoY ($13.6M)
• Snare new business sales $6.7M up from $5.1M – a 31% increase YoY
• Snare new subscription sales of $1.75M in FY22 from zero in FY21
• eMite sales up 56% YoY to $5.6M from $3.6M in FY21
• Closing cash balance of $13.1M (unaudited) up from $3.1M in FY21, with no debt_
_• This represents an increase of $2.8M in positive cash flow after $7.2M capital raise (after costs) in October 2021. _

Still earnings and RoE are negative


----------

